# My video-blog



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Just been sponsored to start a blog which will only feature video (and sometimes pix) of stuff I get up to here in Japan. It's all being shot with a Nokia N93 so don't expect HD vidz LOL

Here is the link:

http://fmdm.net/kaasa1/dinoblog

Only a few test vidz are online at the moment but expect more to come soon. Best thing is the uploading is all done automatically so my lazy ass will not go months without uploading it (like my other blog LOL....which reminds me....must sort that out soon too!)

Any feedback is much appreciated


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool, you should do reports and speak in front of the camera . . 
Have been experimenting recently with a HD sony cam too, great quality and many possibilities . . . sadly the internet is not ready for HD videos now.

Why is everything in german?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

If its as good as your other Blog then im sure it will be excellent, right thats enough ass kissing, now get some good video`s up.:chuckle:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That silver stagea looks impressive, The site is now in my favorites


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Pharoahe said:


> That silver stagea looks impressive, The site is now in my favorites


Saurus tuned, 800 PS   :smokin:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I am not a big fan of VW but when they look the way TEIN build them, i'll take one


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

DCD said:


> Saurus tuned, 800 PS   :smokin:


That really is smoking


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

DCD said:


> Saurus tuned, 800 PS   :smokin:


* * I was going to contract Saurus to beef up my tranny. I love thier quality. Rick LaChance of Okinawa has the only Saurus tuned R32 GTR on island.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Nice one, Dino. Now get some HD stuff up there.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

awesome, should give us an updated insight into the Jap scene, cheers.


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

Link's dead - is there a new URL?


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Not Found

The requested URL /kaasa1/dinoblog was not found on this server.
Apache/2.0.53 (Fedora) Server at fmdm.net Port 80


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Link doesn't work anymore


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The link I posted was only for the prototype site. A new one is currently getting done up and will get a new link....more good material to follow...plus I'm thinking of moving all the stuff from the other blog over and make just a big one with both pix & videos


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Cool Dino, cant wait, good luck
Pierre


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea, can't wait


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Can't wait to see new blog. Been following the old one forever. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Dino

How you doing....

Is this the Silver Stagea you are talking about? 



















Gez


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Here is the new temporary link:

http://funchal.fmdm.net/kaasa1/dinoblog/html/

Gez...no that's not the one. The one from Takeros runs a T88


----------

